# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  كلام كبير في تفريج الهم

## حسناء الربيع

*السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته*  *يوم نام ابراهيم ابن  الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في*  *حضن أمه مارية وكان  عمره*  *ستة عشر شهراً والموت  يرفرف بأجنحته عليه والرسول*  *عليه الصلاة والسلام*  *ينظر إليه ويقول له :*  *يا إبراهيم أنا لا أملك  لك من الله شيئاً .. ومات إبراهيم*  *وهو آخر أولاده فحمله*  *الأب الرحيم ووضعهُ تحت  أطباق التراب وقال*  *له : يا إبراهيم إذا  جاءتك الملائكة فقل لهم الله ربي ورسول*  *الله أبي والإسلام*  *ديني .. فنظر الرسول  عليه الصلاة والسلام خلفهُ فسمع*  *عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله*  *عنه يُنهنه بقلب صديع  فقال له : ما يبكيك يا عمر ؟*  *فقال عمر رضي الله عنه  يا*  *رسول الله :*  *إبنك لم يبلغ الحلم ولم  يجر عليه القلم وليس في حاجة*  *إلى تلقين فماذا يفعل  ابن*  *الخطاب! ، وقد بلغ  الحلم وجرى عليه القلم ولا يجد ملقناً*  *مثلك يا رسول الله !*  *وإذا بالإجابة تنزل من  رب العالمين جل جلاله بقوله*  *تعالى رداً على سؤال  عمر :*  *{ يثبت الله الذين  آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا*  *والآخرة ويُضلُّ الله*  *الظالمين ويفعل الله ما  يشاء }*  *نسأل الله تعالى أن  يثبتنا عند سؤال الملكين ويهون علينا وحده القبر*  *ووحشته*  *ويغفر لنا ويرحمنا انه  على ما يشاء قدير وآخر دعوانا*  *أن الحمد لله رب  العالمين*  *وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك  عليك يا سيدي يا رسول الله*  …………………………………………………………  *دعاء فك الكرب*  *لا اله الا الله الحليم  الكريم*  *لا اله الا الله العلى  العظيم*  *لا اله الا الله رب  السماوات السبع*  *ورب العرش العظيم*  *أحد السلف كان أقرع  الرأس أبرص البدن أعمى*  *العينين مشلول القدمين  واليدين وكان*  *يقول: 'الحمد لله الذي  عافاني مما ابتلى به كثيراً*  *ممن خلق، وفضلني  تفضيلاً'.*  *فمر به رجل فقال له:  مما عافاك؟ أعمى وأبرص وأقرع*  *ومشلول فمما عافاك؟  فقال:*  *ويحك يا رجل؛ جعل لي  لساناً ذاكراً، وقلباً شاكراً،*  *وبدناً على البلاء  صابراً، اللهم*  *ما أصبح بي من نعمه أو  بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك،*  *فلك الحمد ولك*  *الشكـر قال تعالى:  {وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ اْلرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ*  *لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ  لًهُ قَرِينٌ} الزخرف*  *36 .*  *( لا إله إلا أنت  سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين )*  *لم يدعُ بها مسلم في  شيء إلا قد استجاب الله له .*  *وزعها على كل من عندك  ولك الأجر والثواب .*  *ملحوظة: تخيل أخي  الكريم لو أنك نشرت هذه الرسالة بين*  *عشرة من أصدقائك - على*  *الأقل - وكل صديق منهم  فعل كما فعلت أنت وهكذا.ولكل*  *واحد منهم حسنة،  والحسنة*  *بعشر أمثالها، انظر كم  كسبت من الحسنات في دقيقه*  *واحدة أو دقيقتين !*  *اللهم اغفر لى و لوالدي  و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب*  *وصلي اللهم على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*  ***********   

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر*  *اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات* 
 

 
 اذا رفع العبد يديه للسماء وهو عاصي    فيقول يا رب    فتحجب الملائكة صوته    فيكررها يا رب    فتحجب الملائكة 
فيكررها يا رب    فتحجب الملائكة صوته    فيكررها في الرابعة   فيقول الله عز وجل 
الى متى تحجبون صوت عبدي عني  لبيك عبدي لبيك  عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي 
يا رحيم يا غفور يا ودود 
..................................

----------


## سوسو الاردنية

سبحانه الله

----------


## ابراهيم ابوديه

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حسناء الربيع

شكرا عالمرور

----------

